# DGE-530T Driver?

## dcmwai

I'm having some problem on installing the driver for this network card.

From the dlink.com download page, it was sk98lin.

I try ... fail

Then search the kernel.org, they say it might be skge or sky2...

try.... Still fail..

Main Problem is that I don't see a word of the driver on the dmesg.

but lspci do see it.

lspci -vv

```

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11) (rev 11)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (5750ns min, 7750ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

```

Anyone can help me to solve this mistary?

I'm on kernel 2.6.16-r6

----------

## JonW

It used to be sk98lin, but in your 2.6.16 kernel, it's skge. Do you have skge compiled as a module, or built into the kernel?

----------

## dcmwai

I try both, compile into kernel and also module.

Still there are no message on the dmesg.

----------

## kiop

I'm in the same boat.  I have upgraded my kernel from 2.6.15 (r7) to 2.6.16 (r7) and still don't have any luck with skge, sk98lin or sky2.  I've also been trying dl2k.  I've tried each driver as a module as well as built in to the kernel.

The 2006.0 minimal installer CD doesn't find it either.

My card is listed in lspci similarily to yours.  I'm also not seeing any mention of it in dmesg.

I'm using amd64.

If anyone has any ideas on this, I'd love to hear them.  Thanks.

Edit:  I guess I should clarify that it wasn't working in 2.6.15 (r7) either.  I just bought the card and haven't got it working with Gentoo at all.

----------

## dcmwai

I've even upgraded to 2.6.16-r7...

Still no luck. maybe we should bug Dlink for it  :Smile:  oh yeah.

----------

## kiop

I was thinking of trying to build a kernel with genkernel in case there was something else that I was missing, but if the LiveCD isn't finding it, there probably isn't much point, is there?

----------

## dcmwai

I've try genkernel as well.

It don't seem to help.

I've contacted Dlink tech support.

Let wait for reply.

----------

## kiop

I've upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r8 and the DGE-530T appears to be working!

I haven't done anything with it yet, but the interface shows up when I do an ifconfig -a.  I have both sky2 and skge built in to the kernel and I'm not sure which it's using.  I thought it was going to use skge, but 2.6.16-r8 contains a sky2 fix, so maybe that's it.  I'll have to experiment with building them as loadable modules to find out.

 :Very Happy: 

If I run in to any problems, I'll post them here.

EDIT:  I've tried them as modules, and it's using skge.

----------

## dcmwai

Hum interesting...

Kernel 2.6.16-r8 solved the problem  :Smile: 

Great Just too great.

----------

